# Determining arrow length



## Steve Simpkins (Feb 18, 2005)

Is there a standard length to cut arrows? My draw length is 26.5 and 
my arrows are cut 28.5. If the arrows are to long how will it affect my
accurracy? What determines the length to cut your arrows?

Steve


----------



## Sfd_324 (Jul 22, 2003)

I normally nock an arrow, draw back & have someone mark the arrow about a 1/2" - 1" in front of where arrow & rest prongs meet.
Everyones arrow length is different, depends alot on where you have your rest set.
I am a 28" draw & shoot 27" arrows. I could go a little shorter if i needed too though.


----------



## woodchuckssuck (Aug 7, 2006)

my arrows are about 1" longer than the rest prongs. i shoot 27" draw with 27 1/4" arrows. i dont need the 1/4" extra, but my arrows seem to fly just fine the way they are


----------



## macatac (Jul 16, 2006)

It can depend on the type of rest. If you shoot a drop away, and it comes up late, you need a little longer arrow for broadheads to clear the riser. I like them a little longer anyway to keep that razor out in front of my hand. 

Length also affects spine. For aluminums or arrows like ACC's, lenght and point weight are critical. For all carbons, not as critical, but still important. The more I shoot, the more I am really paying attention to spine. 

Use the charts for your arrows as a guideline, and maybe cut them a little long. You can always trim later, but you can never add.

macatac


----------

